# Walking beam engine



## Gordon (Dec 4, 2011)

I would like to build a walking beam steam engine and have not had much luck finding plans. The engine of the month looks good but I do not know where to find the plans.Free is good, reasonable price is is good. Even a kit would be OK if reasonably priced.

Thanks: Gordon


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 4, 2011)

Gordon--I sent you a couple of download links from MediaFire, my file hosting site. One has a complete set of plans, the other has a video of the finished engine running.---Brian


----------



## Gordon (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks. I got the video but I did not get the plans. Looks like about what I was looking for.


----------



## Canyonman (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi,

Gordon pretty much hit the nail.
I would like to build a walking beam steam engine and have not had much luck finding plans. The engine of the month looks great but I do not know where to find the plans.

I know I haven't been around for awhile, been sick but OK now. Just have to slow down. And I'm not real good at that.

Thanks, Ken


----------



## Ken I (Dec 21, 2011)

Go to the downloads section - my metric plans are there (ACAD *.dwg format) as well as Gerry Dyxtra's original Imperial plans in *.pdf.

You will find mine as a *zip which you will have to unwrap after downloading.

The downloads section is the first item down from "menu" at the upper left of the home page.

Ken


----------



## Canyonman (Dec 21, 2011)

PLEASE DISREGARD, I FIGURED IT OUT!


I must be a Bonehead. I can't find your .zip pdf file.

The "Gerry" one is there but it downloads into a dxf or dwg file which I guess I can't open.

I would prefer the pdf if I could Please.

Following the direct link puts me at a "Tubing Bender"

Ken


----------



## Ken I (Dec 21, 2011)

The opening page only contains the most recent downloads - after that you have to delve into the repository - which isn't user friendly - you just have to page through it.

As regards *.dxf or *.dwg you will need a CAD package to open them - there are plenty of freeware CAD packages available and many more "readers" as well as conversion software from *.dwg or *.dxf to *.pdf, *.jpg etc. etc.

Read the thread at the top of the "Plans" section by GailInNM.

Hope this helps.

Ken


----------



## ruralearl (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello Gordon, Elmer Verberg's # 24, "Beam" is a nice looking little engine. The plans are online: http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html , but are there copyright issues? His book, "Elmer's Engines" which has plans for all (or most of his engines?) goes for $200-$300 used. so basically unavailable. Regards, Earl


----------



## ncollar (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes I do believe there are things wrong with that site: http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html. The true owner after Elmer passed away has all the plans on his site Yahoo forum the name is: Elmers_Engines_1 and Elmers_Engines_2. To my understanding he owns the copywrite. Good Building and The Best of a New Year
Nelson Collar


----------



## arnoldb (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi. Just a bit of clarification regarding Elmer's engine plans.

Elmer's widow transferred copyright of the "Elmer's Engines" book to Mr Dirk Tollenaar, who is the owner of the Elmer's Engine yahoo groups - there are five of them in total. If you join the groups, the plans are free to download from there.
You can also find most of Elmer's plans on Tom Wade's site, and Mr Tollenaar has approved that.
The site owner of the John-Tom site does respect copyrights, and as far as I'm aware, he also has Mr Tollenaar's permission to host the plans, otherwise he would have removed them. The scanned images on the John-Tom site are of a lower quality than those available in the Elmer's Engine groups and for some plans there are pages missing.

Regards, Arnold
Edited to fix link. Thanks Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Arnold!

I get an error when using your link for some reason?
Here is the site i went to:

http://tomwade.me/tw/machinist/elmer/

Hope this helps!

Great find and much better quality than the others out there!
And for a change it is actually organised!!! ;D

Luckily i found an original Elmers book on ebay for $50!!!!

Andrew


----------



## blackfoxsteam (Jan 14, 2012)

Is there a site explaining how to balance a crankshaft? I'm not sure I understand the explanation for Gerry's Beam Engine.


----------



## Ken I (Jan 15, 2012)

Try this HMEM thread.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=16733.0

Should help.

Ken


----------



## blackfoxsteam (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the balancing information. Another question is about the location of the Ground connection of the Watt Parallel Motion on the beam driven end. On the Gerry Beam Engine design the link is horizontal with the Ground point towards the cylinder end of the machine. On a 2010 photo from the cabin Fever Expo a beam engine appears to have the Ground point located towards the center of the beam. I think the nameplate says "Mary". Can the Ground point be anywhere on the circle end of the link?


----------



## A1MACH (Jan 21, 2012)

Gordan I have plans that I sell to build a beam engine. My pics are too large to post but I can email them to you if interested.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 22, 2012)

Ordered your plans and received them about a week ago.


----------



## A1MACH (Jan 22, 2012)

You sure did Gordon, Thank you.


----------

